# ? (any other female members?)



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

Are there any girls over here other than me?? I was wonderin cause I dont think I've ever seen any. 
:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D is a girl, well, woman. There are several other members but I don't think they post much.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Big D is our resident mud chick. My wife (MsSweet) visits here every now and then.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

There are a few...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Donna (Mud Diva T's)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep. Donna goes by suzzette70 here.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Suzzette70 is one Donna
Big D (me) is the other Donna.


Yeah, I'm here all the time. I don't have much input when it comes to quadding stuff. But I love the atmosphere here.

Hey P....thanks for calling me a girl . That makes me feel so youthful


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

D you will always be youthful my sweet chinchilla!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yup


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Jon gettin in on the action... You been lettin her eat or no buddy.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Masher said:


> D you will always be youthful my sweet chinchilla!


Aww Masher, you're such a sweet talker :flirt:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no unfortunately


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

I like to see other gals out and about.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> no unfortunately


Move to Alberta. There seems to be a lot of quadding ladies here.


----------



## Notevenclose (May 17, 2010)

Last reply went..... Well I don't know where it went ( sorry). Anyway I didn't think there were many girls here either. I'm not into the technical stuff but I like the cool videos and info on places to ride. If ya can't be riding at least I can see someone else having fun ridin


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There have been several girls sign up this weekend, maybe they will chime in here.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

someone has to say it... :bigok:

:worthless:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

my wife loves to ride, but she's not into the forum stuff...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol.. we have a picture thread actually for female riders

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5192


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

where's ol' wood butcher at when a thread like this pops up?!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

^^That's what I was thinking.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

dont count me out guys:rockn: , i must have missed the pic thread


----------

